# Rebecca Gayheart ist wieder schwanger ...



## Mandalorianer (12 Juli 2011)

*Rebecca Gayheart Ja, sie bekommen ein Baby !!!


Vor einigen Wochen konnte man bei der Frau des „Grey´s Anatomy“
Schönlings Eric Dane ein kleines Bäuchlein erkennen. Jetzt bestätigte ein Freund des Paares:
Ja, die beiden erwarten Baby Nummer Zwei .
​*
Eric Dane (38) verliebte sich im vergangenen Jahr erneut in seine Frau Rebecca Gayheart (39), einfach nur, weil sie schwanger war. „Als sie zum ersten Mal Mutter wurde, war sie für mich 100 Prozent attraktiver als jemals zuvor“, schwärmte „McSexy“ damals. Jetzt dürfte Eric Dane vor Liebe und Zuneigung bald abheben – ein Freund des Schauspiel-Paares verriet nämlich gegenüber dem amerikanischen Promi-Magazin „People“, dass die beiden erneut Eltern werden.


Im März 2010 kam Töchterchen Billie Beatrice in Los Angeles auf die Welt und sofort war Eric und Rebecca klar, dass sie sich bald ein weiteres Geschwisterchen für Billie wünschen. Jetzt soll es also soweit sein: Das kleine Bäuchlein, welches man bei Rebecca seit einigen Wochen sehen kann und die Information eines Insiders haben wohl das süße Geheimnis der kleinen Familie verraten. Wir sind gespannt, ob es dieses Mal einen kleinen Eric gibt, oder ob Billie ein Schwesterchen bekommt ?


*Da sagen wir mal Glückwunsch 

Gruss vom Gollum*


----------

